# Lesson Learned



## snowflake81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Well on yesterday on the way home from work I decided instead of going straight home I would get some retail therapy.Meanwhile my husband was headinghome from work also.  Anyway, I landed home an hour later to find my sis in law and family at our house. Normally that would be ok but I had left Pregancare vitamins out in the kitchen and a leaflet on Fertility counselling...........  She had been in the kitchen.........I have not told any of my family........   ...... She did not say anything so there is maybe a small chance she did not see any of the stuff....Last night was a bad night for me ......  Just thought i would have this rant......  Lesson learned ,I need to be more carefull. xxxx  anyone had similar experiences .......


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

snowflake


I guess if your sister in law hasn't said anything then i guess she either has not seen it or is just being respectful of the fact that you did not say say anything so there for probably don't want her to know!  Tbh i would just try and put it out of your mind, as there is nothing you can do about it now anyway.


The other thing is it would actually be quite rude of her to read your letter, so technically she would be in the wrong, hence for why she may not say anything!


xxxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Snowflake
Don't stress or worry about it.  She might not even have seen anything.  We have stuff lying around our kitchen too and the fridge has been stacked with ivf meds three times in the past year. Like yourselves nobody knows about our treatment either. If she does bring it up tell her one of your friends had left them behind after visiting yourself and that you left them lying out to remember to give them back....a little white lie would do no harm and that you can't tell her who as they don't want anyone knowing their business.


----------

